# Team Rocket



## Zuu (Feb 16, 2009)

Steal Pokémon for profit. Exploit Pokémon for profit. All Pokémon exist for the glory of Team Rocket.



Discuss. Best team or best team? Love 'em? Hate 'em?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, I don't love them, literally. They're evil. But yeah, my favorite team.

Although that motto you posted is a bit over the top for my taste.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 16, 2009)

It comes straight from G/S/C. :l


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 16, 2009)

I see a major lack of Arbok among those Pokemon.

Goldeen need log. That is all.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 16, 2009)

Fixed, I guess?


----------



## Icalasari (Feb 16, 2009)

Raticate is missing, as is Drowzee (I don't think Hypno was ever used...)


----------



## Zuu (Feb 16, 2009)

*WHO CARES*


----------



## spaekle (Feb 16, 2009)

Fuck yeah, Team Rocket! 

Actually I like Galactic a bit better, but Rocket has better Pokemon/uniforms/hair!


----------



## Zuu (Feb 16, 2009)

ugh why do you like Galactic

they are heretics :(


----------



## spaekle (Feb 16, 2009)

They made the game amusing. :( 

They're better than Team Aqua. :( 

Team Rocket's awesome too though! They even get bonus points for poison-types!


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 16, 2009)

Team Rocket!

Team Magma and Aqua sucked, why the hell would you want to bother to make more land/sea?


----------



## Mercury (Feb 16, 2009)

Go go, Team Rocket! Golbat is awesome, Arbok is awesome, Muk is cool, Sandslash is awesomely cool, Persian is coolly awesome (o.O), and Weezing kicks ask. That is all.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, Persian is COOLLY AWESOME~

It was never hard for me to get through Team Rocket's bases and things, they use many poison types and I ALWAYS have a Psychic type on my team, it's tradition and of course it sweeps Team Rocket completely.


----------



## Clockwork Dragons (Feb 16, 2009)

Meh, a few grunts make me laugh, at least they don't have to use Wurmples and Numels.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 16, 2009)

EVERYONE IS BETTER THAN AQUA. They want to increase the sea, which means more Tentacool, of course they are the worse.

Anyone else like Slowpoke Tails? They are so yummy.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 16, 2009)

Team SNAGEM is *much* better.

My Eric Damon fics were originally meant to explain what happened to Giovanni prior to GSC. My theory was that Giovanni was dead, so I made a story about it.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 16, 2009)

Giovanni disguised himself as Earl, the head of the Pokemon Academy. That is my theory. It actually has evidence to support it too. For example, Giovanni disappears in the G/S/C games. Earl's Japanese name is Giovanni, while Giovanni's Japanese name is Sakaki, which is typically a surname or last name. Since people always refered to him by his last name, it would make since for him to take on his first name when hiding. He acts all weird because he doesn't want someone recognizing him. And don't even bring up the Anime or Manga, because they are seperate continuities.


----------



## Evolutionary (Feb 16, 2009)

Slowpoke Tails are nice :)

I brought 99 on Gold because I was superstitious and thought they'd be lucky XD

And I ended up selling them all XD


----------



## Thorne (Feb 16, 2009)

What more is there to to say?
My personal favourite is actually Galactic, they're the only team I've actually faced, and THIS.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 16, 2009)

Well Team Rocket evolved a lake full of Pokemon and created a shiney in the process.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 16, 2009)

How did they *make* a shiny Pokemon?


----------



## spaekle (Feb 16, 2009)

Not sure if this is official or not, but a lot of people speculate that the shiny Gyarados is red because the radio waves fucked with it and made it keep its Magikarp colors even after evolving.

But it's still no match for blowing up a lake. (Where the hell did all the water go, and why did it come back later? Why did you feel the explosion on the other side of the map? xD)


----------



## Zuu (Feb 16, 2009)

The Johto admins were obviously black magicians.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Feb 16, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> The Johto admins were obviously black magicians.


And I think Giovanni's probably dead or something.


----------



## Zuu (Feb 16, 2009)

Nah; he's probably behind every Team [enter generic team] out there. The leaders are just too stupid or high with power to realize it.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 17, 2009)

Or he is Earl, brainwashing the young would-be trainers and taking over Johto when the time is right.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Feb 17, 2009)

Team rocket was the only truly evil team. (Unless you count the teams in coliseum and gale of darkness, but I’m not counting those cause I haven't played the latter, and I haven’t played Coliseum in a while, so I‘m not very clear on either.)

Aqua/Magma want more land/water to make a better planet for whatever the hell they were doing. And in the end they completely disappear off the face of the earth, like they never existed(except for that weird sign.) A complete joke. Not to mention that their outfits are rather complicated and flashy.
Now, to be completely honest, team Magma is one of my favorites, but that's because the first game I got was ruby, and if you haven't noticed, I favor fire types. 

Team galactic. Half of the members don't have an iota of a clue of what's going on, actually, the only members who have a clue are the admins (And I’m not entirely convinced that they knew what was going on either) and Cyrus, who is insane. He wants to create a new world, where he is the ruler or something stupid like that. If the world is destroyed, he would be too. Does he expect Dialga or Palkia to protect him? 
Now, I have to admit that world domination is a good goal, but not if there’s _no one to rule_. If a new world is created after that one is destroyed (I wonder how long _that_ would take?) it’s not going to be immediately populated, and even if it was, how is he going to claim to be the leader of it? Just say “Hey, I’m your new leader! Bow down to mee! I have a super powerful Pokemon who can destroy the world!!” Okay, [I[that’d[/I] go over well, and he’d rule from a jail cell. Again, outfits are too complicated and flashy. Now, there are some good points, they kidnap Pokemon, which earns them points, and they don’t have any problems with blowing up lakes. More points for them.

Team rocket 1. In the first games their goals are to make money and take over the world, _without_ destroying it. Good goals. Most of the grunts are in it for the money, and at least know something (if a very vague something) about what they’re doing. They hold people hostage, destroy peoples houses, and have a secret base underneath a gambling corner that they own. Not to mention that said corner has _live_ Pokemon as _prizes_. (Which, although so very wrong in so many ways, is a feature that I miss. I was very good at slots.) They killed a Pokemon (Most likely more), and left it’s child to die. They didn’t bother with all of the ‘wake up powerful legendary Pokemon so that it will be easier’ crap either. (Although there weren’t any Pokemon capable of completely destroying the world, except Mewtwo, but that was covered in the movie.)

Team rocket 2. Team rocket in The second generation weren’t as good, although cutting off slowpoke tails for profit gives them some points. They had no problem kidnapping the radio tower director and impersonating him, and they sent radio waves out to make Pokemon evolve earlier, and most likely causing them pain. But their goals seemed to mostly rotate around finding Giovanni. 
Why? See, that other guy was doing a great job with running team rocket, why didn’t he keep it up? He could have just kept up being the evil leader and no one would have questioned him. Having the base under that shop wasn’t wise though. If you’re going to force Pokemon to evolve early in one specific area, don’t have your main base that close to it. Not to mention that they announced that they were in the radio tower. Not the brightest move. This team rocket didn’t bother with legendary Pokemon either.

There’s my stupidly long analysis of the evil teams, thanks for reading. (And the best team is really the one in ranger two, but I’m not going into spin offs.)  

 earl brainwashed Cyrus


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm a Team Rocket fan, but mainly because of Jessie, James, and Meowth.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Feb 23, 2009)

Silph Co. was HAAAAAAARD.

That is all.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I prefer Team Galactic personally. But Rocket had better designs.


----------



## Autumn (Feb 25, 2009)

<3 Rockets

However, the problem I have with them is that, even if they were attempting to dominate the world, it never really... _looked_ like it. I mean, they took over Silph for... what? I don't think the true reason why was ever detailed. G/S/C Rockets remind me vaguely of the Dim Suns: both teams were trying to control Pokémon, and... for what? It's for that reason that Magma/Aqua/Galactic appeal to me some - they actually had true goals. Magma and Aqua's could hardly be considered evil, but in Emerald it brings on chaos and almost-destruction. Galactic almost managed to _actually_ dominate the world.

Of course, my favorite game villains would have to be 



Spoiler: MD2



Dusknoir and Darkrai from MD2. I mean seriously. Darkrai tried to make the world into a place of darkness and just generally a living hell. He managed to _stop time_ and _trap Azurill in a living hell nightmare_. That's some villainy, if you ask me.


----------



## Yarnchu (Feb 25, 2009)

Team Rocket took over Silph Co. to get the plans for the Master Ball, from what I understand. That would allow them to capture any Pokemon. And while your not supposed to be able to capture Trainer's pokemon, I doubt that would stop them from doing so anyway. They weren't trying to waken legendary pokemon, but they were trying to capture powerful pokemon to acheive their goals. They also got pretty close to dominating the world. They ran much of Kanto and Johto from behind the scenes, while all Magma and Aqua did was cause freak weather. Team Galactic either almost destroyed the world or almost gained control of the Torn World, depending on the game you are playing, so that really isn't taking over the world...


----------



## Autumn (Feb 25, 2009)

superyoshi888 said:


> Team Rocket took over Silph Co. to get the plans for the Master Ball, from what I understand. That would allow them to capture any Pokemon. And while your not supposed to be able to capture Trainer's pokemon, I doubt that would stop them from doing so anyway. They weren't trying to waken legendary pokemon, but they were trying to capture powerful pokemon to acheive their goals. They also got pretty close to dominating the world. They ran much of Kanto and Johto from behind the scenes, while all Magma and Aqua did was cause freak weather. Team Galactic either almost destroyed the world or almost gained control of the Torn World, depending on the game you are playing, so that really isn't taking over the world...


Ah. Well that explains the Silph takeover. I stand corrected.

Eh, Cyrus wanted to create a world with him as ultimate ruler, so I figure that's pretty much like taking over the world. :/

Ahaha the catch trainers' Pokémon thing you have _no idea_ the things I think about that :P


----------



## _Shaymin (Feb 26, 2009)

Best team. EVER.
They don't go around acting stupid like Team Galactic calling you a 'noob' (which was funny but still childish for an adult to say that xD)

And they were pretty funny. In their own trying-to-be-evil way.

BRING BACK TEAM ROCKET.

_Shaaaaymin


----------



## Alexi (Mar 1, 2009)

TR is the best team out of the main series of games. They have a whole mob shindig going on. Couple that with one of the sexiest men ever - Giovanni - and TR is just awesome in every sense of the word. <333


----------



## Rossymore (Mar 2, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if Giovanni's closest friends (if he has any) called him 'Don Giovanni'

Hey, it fits.


----------



## Flora (Mar 2, 2009)

^ Don Whitehorse :D

I kinda like TR.  "Kinda" because I beat Gold & LeafGreen forever ago. XP  (Cipher/Snagem still wins though)


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 3, 2009)

Leafpool said:


> Of course, my favorite game villains would have to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, PMD2's villains are awesome~

But Team Rocket is my favorite Main Series team.


----------



## Elliekat (Mar 11, 2009)

I like Jessie and James and Meowth.

Silph Co. = The reason why I'm never playing Kanto again.

But my favorite is the Go-Rock Squad. Especially the Quad. (From Ranger 1.)

"Pokemon a go-go!
Whoever you are, stop in your tracks!
Open your ears to our musical attacks!
The rhythm of rage pounds the ground!"
....Aaaand something I forget. But it's still awesome.


----------

